

Is Spain inflating the Catalonia souffle? - kiliancs
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29915865

======
kiliancs
It seems to me that as things develop the articles in the international press
become more accurate about this subject. Another one published to day by
Bloomberg [1].

If you find the article interesting you might also want to know the detail of
the latest poll [2] on what Catalans would vote next Sunday (I'm not including
here null votes, absentees, etc:

* "Do you want Catalonia to become a State?" \- Yes: 64.2%; No: 19.7% * "In case you answered yes, do you want this State to be independent?" \- Yes: 76.9%; No: 19.6%

I would also like to highlight that the Yes wins in all age segments [3][4].

[1] [http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-05/spain-s-
cor...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-05/spain-s-corruption-
may-set-catalonia-free)

[2]
[http://ceo.gencat.cat/ceop/AppJava/loadFile;?fileId=22954&fi...](http://ceo.gencat.cat/ceop/AppJava/loadFile;?fileId=22954&fileType=1)

[3] [http://images.ara.cat/societat/Grafic-vot-gent-
gran_ARAIMA20...](http://images.ara.cat/societat/Grafic-vot-gent-
gran_ARAIMA20141102_0142_1.jpg)

[4] [http://www.ara.cat/premium/politica/resistencia-al-canvi-
gen...](http://www.ara.cat/premium/politica/resistencia-al-canvi-gent-
gran_0_1241275951.html)

------
kiliancs
They have just published a Google Maps style photo of the massive September
11th 2014 protest that the article mentions: "The Catalan independence
movement has also broken its own records for the largest entirely peaceful
demonstrations in Europe. About 1.5 million people formed a human chain across
Catalonia in 2013, and as many as 1.8 million - 23% of the population - formed
a giant V (for "vote") across Barcelona in September, to demand the dret a
decidir, or "right to decide", in an independence referendum."

[http://via2014.assemblea.cat/ortofoto/](http://via2014.assemblea.cat/ortofoto/)

